# Carrying skis on a bike?



## databot (Jul 3, 2009)

First snow up high and it's got me thinking...Anyone have any experience carrying skis on a bike? Ideas for racks/ attachments? It would be great not to have to drive just 'cuz I've got skis with me. I'm sure I can A-frame them to a pack but carrying them on the bike would be great. I'll need to carry both AT skis/poles and skate skis/poles. Photos would be particularly helpful. Thanks.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Like this?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I zip tied mine to the seatstays once, worked okay.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

You should see some of the things people try to carry. http://www.xtracyclegallery.com/


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

It is quite possible to tie long objects along the top tube: they can go beyond the head tube and there's not much limiting the length at the back. The only thing is, it takes some space between your knees.

Found one pic where you can sort of see it, at
http://www.espoonakilles.fi/art22.html


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Do it. Automatically makes you awesome. It doesn't matter how.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

This is how we go skate skiing sometimes:



















Granted skate skis weigh about 1/10 what alpine stuff does.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Look at those tires! Are those Snow Cats or something?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Surly Large Marge rims front and back with an Endomorph tire up front and a Gazzaloddi 3.0 rear.


----------



## JoeyDurango (Sep 16, 2009)

If this is possible, I'm sure you can attach skis to a bike. I wanted to go to bike polo, but didn't want to ride the silly polo bike the half-hour to the court. So I didn't. Toe clip straps work wonders.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Modify a surf board holder. I lived in Hawaii for 5 yrs and they put surf board racks on anything and everything.


----------

